# [INTEL] Hangs X (Resolu)

## destroyedlolo

Salut,

C'est ma premiere installation de Gentoo, ceci explique peut etre cela   :Wink: 

Bref, je suis en train d'installer Gentoo sur un Dell SX280.

L'installation du systeme s'est bien passe ... mais je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner X.

J'ai suivit la doc : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

avec

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

dans /etc/make.conf puis 

```
emerge xorg-server
```

Ensuite, la doc indique qu'il faut lancer HAL, sauf qu'il n'etait pas present sur mon systeme donc j'ai fait un :

```
USE='=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6 static-libs >=dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1 static-libs >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 static-libs' emerge hal

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

/etc/init.d/hald start
```

Et j'ai fait un startx ... mais il echoue avec les messages suivant :

```
dell ~ # startx

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.1515 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux dell 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 Thu Jul 7 18:38:48 CEST 2011 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 08 July 2011  05:05:44PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul  8 17:53:04 2011

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

Des idees ?

Merci

LaurentLast edited by destroyedlolo on Wed Aug 24, 2011 9:51 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## jcTux

As tu installé x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel ?

----------

## Poussin

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> As tu installé x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel ?

 

Vu son USE, ça devrait.

Par contre, non, il ne faut plus hal. Je te conseille de passer sur la doc anglaise. Tu peux virer Hal, pas besoin.

Dans ton kernel, vérifie que tu as DRM_i915 et DRM_i915_KMS.

----------

## noobux

Vire moi ce HAL, udev is the future (et il est là par d"faut je crois).

Tu vires aussi le xorg.conf (si t'en a un, Mais pas le xorg.conf.d !!!)

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig
```

```
--> Graphics support (dans device drivers)

      -->[*] agpart

          --> selectionne intel

      -->DRM et [M] ou [*] i915 (ou ixxx  ... i915)

      --> [*] Modesetting on intel by default

```

si c'est bon

```
emerg -av xf86-video-intel
```

vérifie que intel est là et que le modprobe marche :

```
modprobe i915
```

Puis tu testes avec ton env graphique si tu en as pas :

```
emerge twm xterm
```

puis

```
startx
```

Tout est dans la doc, tout, souviens toi de bien de ça   :Wink:  .

----------

## destroyedlolo

Merci pour ces explications detaillees dont j'avais bien besoin (ce satane driver est bien planque   :Shocked:  )

Mais, y'a un probleme :

```
dell ~ # modprobe i915

WARNING: Error inserting cfbcopyarea (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/video/cfbcopyarea.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting drm_kms_helper (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_kms_helper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Dans dmesg, je n'ai trouve que :

```
[    5.080049] video: Unknown symbol acpi_video_backlight_support (err 0)
```

Apres une petite recherche sur le web, j'ai trouve ce patch. Mais comme ca date de 2 ans, j'imagine que le dit patch a ete installee non ?

De plus, quant je fais le make menuconfig, j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```
warning: (STUB_POULSBO && DRM_I915) selects ACPI_VIDEO which has unmet direct dependencies (ACPI && X86 && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE && VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL && INPUT)
```

J'aimerai aussi qu'on m'explique comment faire la correspondance entre les dependances si dessus et les entrees du menu pour configurer le kernel. A moins qu'il faille modifier le .config mais qq chose me dit que ce n'est pas forcement une bonne idee   :Wink: 

Alors ... que faire ?Last edited by destroyedlolo on Fri Jul 08, 2011 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Peux-tu coller les sorties de

```

zgrep -i i915 /proc/config.gz

zgrep -i kms /proc/config.gz

zgrep -i cfb /proc/config.gz

```

(à supposer que tu aies coché l'option pour inclure la config dans le kernel et la rendre dispo dans /proc)

----------

## destroyedlolo

Ben, je n'ai malheureusement pas compiler cette option (mais je peux le faire des que je trouve le menu qui va bien   :Smile:  ).

Mais j'ai re-edite mon message precedent : il semblerait que ce soit un probleme au niveau de la compilation ... sauf que je ne sais pas quoi y faire (ben oui ... mon premier kernel Linux   :Embarassed:  ),

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Donc j'ai rajouter dans mon .config les options qui me manquait.

Ca se compile, mais au lancement, j'ai maintenant :

```
[   39.847845] video: Unknown symbol acpi_video_backlight_support (err 0)

```

Pourtant dans ma config, j'ai CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT, BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE, CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC.

Le seul qui manque est CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT mais lorsque j'essai de le valide, j'ai

```
dell linux # make

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

#

# configuration written to .config

#
```

et cet config est re-devalidee ...

ARG !

----------

## DuF

Bonjour, 

Même problème pour moi, le noyau 2.6.38 et le dernier pilote xf86-video-intel nécessite une combinaison que je n'ai pas trouvé pour l'instant.

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que sans KMS, Xorg ne démarre pas (no screens found) et qu'en forçant KMS dans le noyau, le module i915 ne charge pas (modprobe failed avec plus ou moins les mêmes messages que destroyedlolo), d'ailleurs même en le mettant, suivant les combinaisons il arrive qu'il soit automatiquement sorti de la configuration.

Je cherche donc la combinaison dans la configuration du noyau qui permette d'avoir KMS pour intel, le premier qui la trouve fait signe  :Smile: 

Pour l'instant je suis revenu à un 2.6.36, je verrais ça après une soirée arrosée, on ne sait jamais  :Wink: 

@+

EDIT :

Vu que j'ai réussi avant d'aller faire la fête, je poste ce sur quoi j'essayai d'influer depuis le début, c'est à dire la configuration noyau de la partie qui concerne Intel et KMS. Voilà en gros ce que j'ai actuellement (dont certains qui étaient en module que j'ai forcé en noyau vu que je comprenais pas) : 

Pour le pilote Intel :  

```
 Symbol: DRM_I915 [=m]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: i915 driver

  Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig:101

Depends on: <choice> && AGP_INTEL [=y]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Graphics support

        -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=y])

          -> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (<choice> [=m])

  Selects: SHMEM [=y] && TMPFS [=y] && DRM_KMS_HELPER [=m] && FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=y] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=y] && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=y] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && INPUT [=y] && ACPI_VIDEO [=m] && ACPI_BUTTON [=m]
```

Pour KMS : 

```
Symbol: DRM_I915_KMS [=y]

Type  : boolean

Prompt: Enable modesetting on intel by default

  Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig:126

  Depends on: <choice> && DRM_I915 [=m]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Graphics support

        -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=y])

          -> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (<choice> [=m])

            -> i915 driver (DRM_I915 [=m])

```

Et ça fonctionne. J'avais auparavant recompilé le pilote xf86-video-intel mais pour le coup je pense que ça n'a aucune influence à part qu'à force de lire en gros qu'il fallait avoir le support de KMS j'ai fini par insister sur ce point là exclusivement  :Laughing: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Arg, ben j'ai les meme options validee mais ca ne marche pas.

Pourrais-tu me donner toutes les options validees dans ton .config

```
grep '=y' .config
```

Histoire que je compare avec le mien ?

Merci

----------

## DuF

Salut,

Envoyé par MP car trop énorme.

Si besoin d'autre chose...

@+

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon, en effet, y'a beaucoup beaucoup plus de chose que moi.

Je vais tenter ma chance sur le forum international en plus de faire des tests avec ce que tu m'a donner, des fois que qq'un ait deja la solution (pis mon PC est bloque sur la compile de Midori pour le moment ... ca prend des plombes avec les dependances ...).

----------

## noobux

Salut, ya pas de raison que ça "bug" en fait ça "bug" rarement c'est juste un truc à la con, si tu veux pas te prendre la tête récupère le .config d'un ubuntu (zcat /proc/config.gz > /home/configkimarche sur un liveCD), tout est en modules ou presque donc tu peux configurer avec autoload comme tu veux, si tu veux que ça marche out-of-the-box tu compile via genkernel (çate creeras tes initramfs) sache que sans initramfs la config dubuntu ne bootera pas.

Après libre à toi de le bidouiller avec make menuconfig comme tu le souhaites avec plusieurs reboot consécutif pour tester.

Sinon renseigne toi (google) sur kernel seed ça texplique bien comment configurer ton kernel.

sinon chroot restera toujours ton meilleur amis (si tu as des kernels panic) c'est la grande force de linux ça !

----------

## destroyedlolo

Salut et merci pour tes explications.

Je suis vraiment un nOOb en ce qui concerne la compile du kernel sous Linux vu que ca sera une premiere pour moi : par contre, j'ai deja fait ce genre d'exercice sous NetBSD ... mais le process est different et il n'y a pas tout ces initramfs  :Wink:  ... ce qui fait que je suis un peu perdu.

Mon but, c'est vraiment d'avoir un kernel tuner au maximum car si ma machine de test est un P4 avec seulement 256 Mo de RAM, mon but c'est de creer un environment qui fonctionnent sur des vieux 486 avec 24Mo de RAM ... et en plus avec des disques ridicules.

NetBSD fonctionne tres bien sur ces machines mais ne me permet pas l'I2C sur le port // ... d'ou mes essaies avec Linux.

Je vais regarde de tres pres kernel seed  qui semble en effet bien correspondre a ce que je recherche.

 *noobux wrote:*   

> sinon chroot restera toujours ton meilleur amis (si tu as des kernels panic) c'est la grande force de linux ça !

 

Question con mais ... en quoi il m'aidera ? Je peux utiliser chroot pour tester mon kernel ?

Je coyais, beotiens que je suis, qu'il me permettait uniquement de tester le "userland" en general mais pas le kernel   :Shocked: 

----------

## noobux

en fait pour te simplifier :

---- Tu boot (ou installe) une ubuntu (qui ne sert à rien là) c'est juste pour avoir sa configuration de kernel : touch /home/configUBUNTU puis zcat /proc/config.gz > /home/configUBUNTU, après ça tu sauvegardes cette config (tu met configUBUNTU sur lcé USB par exemple ) le moyen le plus simpel est le suivant :

-1-  mount /dev/sdx /mnt                            // !commentaire!  syntaxe : mount (pour monter) partition destination (/mnt c'est là ou on monte les paritions/CD/dvd) sdx est ta partition ROOT (ou /)

-2- cp /home/configUBUNTU /mnt/configUBUNTU

-3- reboot sous gentoo et là tu auras ton fichier configUBUNTU dans / (la racine) 

-4- cp /configUBUNTU /usr/src/linux/.config  

-5- cp /usr/src/linux/.config /usr/share/genkernel/$arch (exemple x86_64 ou x86)/kernel-config  //!commentaire! car c'est kernel-config qu'utilise genkernel.

-6- nano -w /etc/genkernel.conf  et tu remplaces "yes" par "no" dans les options CLEAN et MRPROPER.

-7- cd /usr/src/linux && genkernel --makeopts="-jx" all

-8- configure grub.conf

-9- reboot

-10- enjoy  :Smile: 

sinon chroot te permet de restaurer ton système : exemple si ton kernel ne boot pas, tu chroot dans ta gentoo depuis un liveCD et depuis ce chroot tu peux recompiler un kernel qui marchera.

---- Tu te sers de kernel seed pour te documenter et reduire petit à petit la taille du kernel.

----------

## barul

Envoyer quelque chose en PM, c'est pas spécialement un truc qui aide… Tu peux utiliser les balises [code], c'est fait pour ça  :Smile: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon chroot te permet de restaurer ton système : exemple si ton kernel ne boot pas, tu chroot dans ta gentoo depuis un liveCD et depuis ce chroot tu peux recompiler un kernel qui marchera.

 

Ha, ok. C'est d'ailleurs comme qu'est fait la premiere install, donc je ne suis pas perdu   :Wink: 

 *noobux wrote:*   

> ---- Tu te sers de kernel seed pour te documenter et reduire petit à petit la taille du kernel.

 

Ouai, j'ai fait un tour sur ce site : indispensable pour (enfin) comprendre toutes les options.

Merci

----------

## DuF

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Envoyer quelque chose en PM, c'est pas spécialement un truc qui aide… Tu peux utiliser les balises [ code ], c'est fait pour ça 

 

C'est pas un problème de balise ou pas. Mais je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, pour moi ça n'a aucune utilité et d'ailleurs ça n'a pas aidé.

Par contre mon poste précédent lui présente les éléments du noyau demandé par le pilote intel et oh magie je l'ai mis entre balise "code", je suis joueur je le remets => 

```
Symbol: DRM_I915 [=m]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: i915 driver

  Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig:101

Depends on: <choice> && AGP_INTEL [=y]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Graphics support

        -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=y])

          -> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (<choice> [=m])

  Selects: SHMEM [=y] && TMPFS [=y] && DRM_KMS_HELPER [=m] && FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=y] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=y] && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=y] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && INPUT [=y] && ACPI_VIDEO [=m] && ACPI_BUTTON [=m]

```

```
Symbol: DRM_I915_KMS [=y]

Type  : boolean

Prompt: Enable modesetting on intel by default

  Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig:126

  Depends on: <choice> && DRM_I915 [=m]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Graphics support

        -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=y])

          -> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (<choice> [=m])

            -> i915 driver (DRM_I915 [=m]) 

```

De nouveau, c'est la liste des modules et éléments mis en statique dans mon noyau 2.6.38 qui m'ont permis d'avoir le pilote intel fonctionnel. Mais je peux y ajouter la liste de mes périphériques USB, ide, réseau, etc.

Par contre, en revenant sur le sujet ça me permet de voir que la liste des options de mon noyau, en plus d'être erronée ne pouvait pas être utile car j'ai bêtement pris la ligne de destroyedlolo, or elle ne permets pas de voir mes éléments en module...

```
duf@genduf ~/ $ grep "=m" /usr/src/linux/.config | wc -l

1006

duf@genduf ~/ $ grep "=y" /usr/src/linux/.config | wc -l

848

```

En dehors du fait que j'y suis allé à la pelleteuse et qu'il va falloir que je fasse le ménage dans les éléments inutiles de mon noyau, je ne vois toujours pas l'intérêt de copier/coller 1850 lignes, même entre balises [ code ], mais étant gentil je les envoi par MP à qui veut   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ?

----------

## destroyedlolo

Voila qui est fait, "on ne m'y reprendra plus"

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hum, je crois que j'ai compris :

une fois le systeme demarre, /boot n'est pas monte donc a chaque fois que je met a jour le kernel ... c'est pour des nefles car je fait une copie dans / et non dans ma partition de boot ...

si c'est ca, je merite de me mettre des baffes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon ben c'etait bien ca ... M'enfin, c'est pas mieux maintenant vu que je me retrouve avec un beau kernel panic.

Je recommance du debut version clean  :Smile: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Alors, kernel pannic parce que /dev/sda3 s'est transforme en /dev/hda3 ... hum   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon ben voila, ca marche :

en rajoutant les modules listes plus haut (merci a tous)

et surtout en ayant le kernel a jour (des fois, on perd du temps en se focalisant sur des betises et en passant a cote d'un truc tout con   :Mad:  )

ben tout marche bien.

Genkernel a ete mon amis, il ne me reste plus qu'a me faire un kernel aux petits oignons histoire de gagner du temps de compilation.

Reste le probleme d'identite des disque (sdax -> hdax) ...

Pour info, cette machine n'a jamais voulu fonctionner correctement sous Ubuntu (a cause des drivers Intel) et de toute facon avec 256Mo de RAM, on ne va pas loin avec cette distrib. J'espere arrive a mieux avec Gentoo et dans ce cas, beaucoup de mes machines sauteront le pas   :Very Happy: 

Merci a tous.

----------

## Poussin

le problème d'identité des disques? Il faut désactiver les anciens pilotes pilotes (deprecated) au profit de libata, ce qui devrait etre le cas par défaut, sauf erreur.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Ok, je vais refaire mon kernel et surtout virer pleins de trucs inutiles ajouter par GenKernel   :Smile: 

Par contre, j'ai eu quelques blockage de X (alors que la machine continuait a fonctionner correctement hors X donc).

Uniquement lorsque OpenBox affichait le menu par defaut ... Mais j'ai reussi a bosser sur cette machine pendant 2 h sans probleme apres avoir mis mon propre menu.

Dans le meme genre, avec Midori, j'ai parfois des problemes de rafraichissement de page (une partie de l'affichage est corrompu).

J'ai peur que ca vienne du driver graphique, car je n'ai jamais reussi a faire fonctionner cette machine sous Ubuntu pour ce genre de probleme ...

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon ben en effet, y'a des problemes   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai parfois des blocages complets de X

J'ai aussi des fois l'affichage corrompu (genre les items des menus qui ne s'affiche que lorsque la souris passe dessus).

Dans ce dernier cas, un CTRL-ALT-F1 me permet d'avoir la console et j'ai des messages du genre :

"intel (0) : unable to set pointer" ou quelques chose du genre.

Je pense que c'est un pb avec le driver Intel, comme sur Ubuntu   :Confused: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

On m'a fourni une solution : Voir ce topic en anglais.

Ca desactive le GPU mais ca ne plante plus   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui bon... à quoi cela sert-il qu'on se décarcasse si tu postes dans le même forum en anglais et en français ?   :Confused: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Ben comme tu peux le voir, il n'y a pas eu d'activité sur ce thread depuis plus d'1 mois et j'etais toujours bloque par ce probleme.

C'est pourquoi j'ai tente ma chance avec une audience plus large ... ce qui fut payant vu que quelqu'un avait la solution.

Bye

Laurent

----------

